
Facebook’s Libra Consortium Is Coming - TechFinder
https://medium.com/futuresin/facebooks-libra-consortium-is-coming-5cb61204f022
======
mimixco
This is, frighteningly, entirely on point. All cryptos other than Bitcoin were
dead from the starting gate. This is FB disrupting crypto (with something that
isn't crypto) and taking fintech away from banks and PayPal in one fell swoop.
Merchants and advertisers will be falling all over themselves to encourage
Libra payments because they will come with a whole slew of personal data about
the consumer that the average payment card can only scrape together in a poor
imitation.

None of this is good news for consumers, but it is an interesting move for FB.

